# Cali Connection Genetics Group Grow! aka: CCGGG



## SensiStarFan

So Attitude Seedbank is having a sale going on right now March 4th-7th and a few people on the forums have already picked up or talked about picking up seeds from Cali Connection.  Some of us were discussing it and thought it might be fun to do a group grow journal for Cali Connection genetics.  You do not need to start your plants/seeds at a certain time to jump in.  Hopefully this thread becomes a resource for anyone looking for information on Cali Connection seeds.  So get some beans and join in!  Subscribe and get the hype going for your favorie strain 

  Also, Attitude Seedbank is giving away a large number of free seeds with their current sale.  If anyone is interested in the free seeds being given out during the promotion a similar group grow journal can be found here:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=668523#post668523


----------



## SensiStarFan

I might as well start it off.  Today I ordered Cali Connection's "Original Sour Diesel".  I'm actually a little worried because later today I checked the page to look up something about the strain and attitude says they are now out of stock  Hopefully they filled my order before running out! 

Here is the description of the strain:

_Original Sour Diesel line is here! We took our Sour Og male and crossed it to the Original Sour Diesel clone to start our Original Sour Diesel line. The seeds produce a very uniform structured plant extremely similar to its mother. Very resinous extremely stinky so odor control is a must, great branching and cloning, all around great seed line. Our Original Sour Diesel clone is the precursor to ECSD and the current Sour diesels out there... She was the first one to make what we know as Sour Diesel today. This clone is what everyone on the east coast thinks of when they think of sour diesel. Straight sour kerosine funk to the max. She smacks your lips then smacks you in the head. Great long lasting high with phenomenal medicinal properties. Our goal was to bring this amazing cut to seed and its finally here. Expect large yields so your going to need added support. 

Flower time - 9-10weeks_
-SSF-


----------



## Locked

I hope you got in under the wire bro....I absolutely love the taste of Sour D...right up there with the taste of a down and dirty Kush. Love it, and they remind me of each other.
If my Larry cuts throw roots I will join in with a lolipop grow...will be min veg quick flip done by end of May.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hope you got in under the wire bro....I absolutely love the taste of Sour D...right up there with the taste of a down and dirty Kush. Love it, and they remind me of each other.
> If my Larry cuts throw roots I will join in with a lolipop grow...will be min veg quick flip done by end of May.


 
That's cool, the more the merrier as they say.  Yeah I'm worried now about my order being processed.  It was a number of hours before the site put up the notice saying it was out of stock and I received a confirmation from the site's 3rd party payment processor but that doesn't confirm they actually have the beans I ordered   Guess now I just have to wait and see if they come


----------



## benamucc

SSF did you order with or without the breeder pack?

i ordered without, but i bet they were watching their stock pretty carefully.  they must have a ton of orders today!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

benamucc said:
			
		

> SSF did you order with or without the breeder pack?
> 
> i ordered without, but i bet they were watching their stock pretty carefully. they must have a ton of orders today!!


 
I ordered with the breeder's pack.  No offense to anyone here that has used attitude before but this is actually my first order with them and I don't trust any company until I have used them  


-SSF-


----------



## Locked

I have soooo many t shirts from them lol....oh and at least 8 coffee mugs...


----------



## BurnCycle

I've got Cali Connections "Blackwater". 

It's going to be for seed stock, but, I'll run a few clones for a sensi crop between pollenation.


----------



## SensiStarFan

BurnCycle said:
			
		

> I've got Cali Connections "Blackwater".
> 
> It's going to be for seed stock, but, I'll run a few clones for a sensi crop between pollenation.


 
Nice!  The blackwater looked like a great strain when I was checking it out.  Attitude carries 14 different Cali Connection strains (right now) and 4 are already out of stock since the sale started so hopefully there are more people here picking up their beans that will join in.

-SSF-


----------



## nouvellechef

I might be able to join in one last summer hu-ra. Im nursing a baby Larry. Shes not happy with me, but i am showing alot of love to her. Serious TLC. If she bounces back, I will train her, take cuts and flower. July is cutoff time.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I know i'm new around here but i was hoping i could join the group grow...?  I just dropped 6 tahoe og kush in to a wet paper towel tonight and i know i'm gunna need some help seeing as i've only grown autos previously.   A.M.


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> I know i'm new around here but i was hoping i could join the group grow...? I just dropped 6 tahoe og kush in to a wet paper towel tonight and i know i'm gunna need some help seeing as i've only grown autos previously. A.M.


 
  Heck yea come on in, there is no qualification for joining other than wanting to grow some Cali Connection beans.  Wow, another Tahoe guy.  I think that strain and Larry's OG are the two most talked about Cali Connection strains here lately.  Plus we got one doing blackwater and I'm doing Sour Diesel.  Cali Connection has ten other strains out now though so hopefully some more will join in and we can hear about the rest.  Good luck on germinating some ladies AM.

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF,  I'm really stoked about this grow, and i couldnt have timed it better. You started this thread at the perfect time, thanx man!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'll be watching that tahoe AM. I've got my tahoe beans at home. I'm in the process of building a little cabinet so I can veg in there while I finish flowering out what's in my only tent. I should be finished building in about a week (depending on my work load this week).  That should give me about 3 or 4 weeks veg and hopefully I won't be too far behind the group.


----------



## AluminumMonster

TKR, I'm uber stoked for these genetics, you should deffinitely get that veg cab up and running asap. 

Well i have to say, i'm impressed already..... the six togk that i put in to paper towels yesterday have all popped out of their shells!:dancing:   So i put them in to some soil and they are now in the veg tent. Time to relax and smoke a vape.  

Here's a couple pics, nothing special yet.


----------



## Locked

Glad to see some beans hit the dirt....green mojo to all. I am waiting on some roots to show and I shld have one or two Larry OG's to lolipop for this grow myself....


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

AM, I have the day off tomorrow and was looking forward to getting the majority of the cabinet done.  But my twins decided to have a fight with a box of Cheerios today, and I've got to spend most of the morning cleaning out everything in their room.  We live in the country, and mice are a problem if we don't leave anything out.  I'm not temping them with a box full of crushed up cereal.  Sick set up.  I love DIY.


----------



## jungle

I missed out on buying caliconection beans. I have a reserve prevada og kush #18...it has chemndog  which is og kush x sour Diesel and it has og chem which is og kush x chemdog D,,,soooo about 1/2 og kush 1/4 sour diesel and 1/4 chemdog.............some of the same t\genetics as some of yours.....anyways this bean probly doesnt qualify inorder to be apart of this grow group does it? ? If so I would like to do itm some time.  if not I have other ideas i can do. Is there any grow groups for the freebies given away durring the promotion. I'm sort of intetrested in growing Darkstar  by th seeds. I have one other idea if neither of these two are a go.


----------



## SensiStarFan

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55005

Freebie Grow Group


----------



## benamucc

worked on my water problems saturday, and yesterday.  think i might have a break in my well line, but i added filters and am going to take a sample this moring.  (was soldering until 830 so i can take a shower this AM)  

can't wait to get my tahoe's dropped too


----------



## AluminumMonster

TKR, good luck finding all those cheerios lol. Ya never can find all of'em. Thanks for the compliment on my GR. DIY is the way to go, that 4x4 room cost about $50 (U.S.) to build.... Granted i did have alot of the material already.

Jungle, maybe you can start another group grow...? Depending on the strain you choose i might join in on that grow too. GL.

benamucc, that sux that you're having water problems... i had to replace the pump on my well once and it sucked!  Hope it all works out ok for ya, and hopefully you get a good hot shower because i can smell ya from here! LOL J/K.


----------



## maineharvest

Im in on this one!!  I have five Chem #4 x SFV OGK F4 in the dirt now.  They are almost a week old.  I was just about to start a grow journal but the USB port on my laptop isnt working so I cant post any pics.  This is going to be a sick thread once we get some bud shots going on.  I am so excited right now.


----------



## AluminumMonster

All right! We have another CC strain. There is gunna be a lot of dank around these parts.


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im in on this one!! I have five Chem #4 x SFV OGK F4 in the dirt now. They are almost a week old. I was just about to start a grow journal but the USB port on my laptop isnt working so I cant post any pics. This is going to be a sick thread once we get some bud shots going on. I am so excited right now.


 
I think it's going to be a lot of fun too    I finally got around to going through email today and I noticed I received a message saying my bean order had been shipped by attitude.  I can't wait to see some Original Sour Diesel filling my grow closet    

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, glad to hear your order was processed before they ran out of the SD.  Its time to get this show on the road.:hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster

All 6 of the Tahoes popped out of the soil today!:woohoo:  They all look healthy and bright green. Temps in the veg tent are 77.7 degrees, with the RH at 48%.  I think i can say that the veg tent is dialed in pefectly, and that feels good.  I cant wait to see the rest of the C.C.G.G.G. pop some beans,  lets get this grow into full swing!

On a side note i also started 4 RRF's and they also popped out of the soil today! And.... the Mrs. picked out 2 more beans that were freebies from a past order . 1 x Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit; 1 x Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush. I'll start germinating those tonight and we'll go from there.

Happy Growing, A.M.


----------



## maineharvest

I have a little update for yall on the Chem 4 OG Kush.  The plants have been in soil for 12 days now and are looking great.  I normally dont use nutes this soon but I just had to give them a little dose of N yesterday.  I used General Hydroponics Flora Gro.  I believe the Flora Gro is made for hydro but it seems to be working in soil.  

The plants are already getting very stinky so I need to start looking into some sort of odor control.  

My camera has a crack in the lens so I apologize for the crappy pictures.


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I have a little update for yall on the Chem 4 OG Kush. The plants have been in soil for 12 days now and are looking great. I normally dont use nutes this soon but I just had to give them a little dose of N yesterday. I used General Hydroponics Flora Gro. I believe the Flora Gro is made for hydro but it seems to be working in soil.
> 
> The plants are already getting very stinky so I need to start looking into some sort of odor control.
> 
> My camera has a crack in the lens so I apologize for the crappy pictures.View attachment 162681
> 
> 
> View attachment 162682
> 
> 
> View attachment 162683
> 
> 
> View attachment 162684
> 
> 
> View attachment 162685


 
I'm jealous.  Whenever my beans get here they are going to last as long as it takes me to rip open the package and drop them in water  

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Im surprised you havnt got them yet.  I ordered mine through SOWamazingseeds and it took just over two weeks to get them in the mail.


----------



## Locked

Looking good mh....GH flora series works just as well in soil as hydro...I use it all the time in dirt...I only rock 2 parts at a time though. I leave the Bloom out in veg and the grow out in flower. I will see if I can find some of my Larry OG bud porn from my first chop and post it up in here. Can't wait till this thread is full of CC bud porn.


----------



## maineharvest

Ill be using Fox Farm nutrients for flower.  Ive had this bottle of Flora Gro just sitting around for a couple years now so I figured I would use it up.


----------



## nouvellechef

Im in.


----------



## benamucc

wow this is going to be FUUUNNNN!!!  :woohoo:

nothing in the mail yet.  good thing cause the shire's a sauna.  drop by that thread if you all get a chance, and let me know where you think we're headed.


----------



## dman1234

i got 10 larry seeds but i gotta finish some things up first, keep the thread alive and i will be popping larry in a month or so.


----------



## maineharvest

Lots of Larry up in here.  I want to see some Raskals now.


----------



## SensiStarFan

yea Larry's OG Kush seems to be the most popular Cali Connection bean here on Mar-P.  If those seeds ever get here I can get the sour diesel going   Just checked the mail, day 12 still not here.  Not worried though, I'm sure they had a ton of orders to process.

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

I almost got that Sour deez too.  I went with the Chem4 OGK  because it flowers a little faster.  They have so many great strains I think I was torn between like five strains.  I also had my eye on the Larry but that was out of stock and I also liked the looks of the Chem Valley Kush.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'd love to start my Tahoe now. No room though. About 30 days into flower. I need a bigger house. 

Wait. I have a plan. Need to check a few things but I might be able to start popping a few in a day or 2.


----------



## maineharvest

Pop!


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I almost got that Sour deez too. I went with the Chem4 OGK because it flowers a little faster. They have so many great strains I think I was torn between like five strains. I also had my eye on the Larry but that was out of stock and I also liked the looks of the Chem Valley Kush.


 
  Yea I really wanted to try a Blueberry strain but went with Sour Diesel for three reasons.  #1, I saw a lot of people talking about how great Cali Connections beans are.  #2, I have heard more about Sour Diesel than any other strain I have never tried. #3, A while back I tried something called "Death Star" which is a cross between Sensi Star and Sour Diesel. It was amazing so maybe in the future I can try and create something close to it.

GREEN MOJO FOR ALL THE CALI CONNECTION GROWERS OUT THERE!
-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Ive seen Sour Diesel in my area once and I can tell you the smell is just so powerful.  I made the mistake of having a bag delivered to me at my work and that eighth of bud stunk up the whole place.  I will never forget that stinky little bag of sour diesel.


----------



## Locked

Here is a cpl pics of one of my Larry OG's about 3 weeks in or so.

I still have 5 beans of this strain...wondering if I shld pop them next grow and look for an even better pheno or keep them for a rainy day.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Here is a cpl pics of one of my Larry OG's about 3 weeks in or so.
> 
> I still have 5 beans of this strain...wondering if I shld pop them next grow and look for an even better pheno or keep them for a rainy day.


 
*POP THEM NOW!!!!*

(Sorry for yelling)


----------



## maineharvest

Hamster those look beautiful!  I am using one smart pot and that one looks better than the rest.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Hamster those look beautiful!  I am using one smart pot and that one looks better than the rest.




Thanks mh...I will be switching over to all smart pots in the future. They do a great job.


----------



## maineharvest

They are half the price of plastic buckets too.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MH,HL,NC, your ladies all look amazing! I hope my babies end up looking as good as yours. I gotta say, this site/thread rock! I have learned so much over the past couple of weeks, things that you cant really learn from watching youtube. LOL.

Anyway, all 6 tahoes are looking good. They have been above the soil for about 8 days and they are all starting on their third set of leaves. They got their first taste if nutes yesterday (FF Grow Big), 1/4 teaspoon per gallon and i swear they shot up an inch over night. Normally i wouldnt feed so soon but the soil i'm using now has no nutes added and the babies were looking hungary. 


Just a couple pics of the little ones, nothing exciting yet.


----------



## maineharvest

Nice!!!  Ive been waiting for some updates.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hey MH, how are ya?  I know this is gunna sound crazy but they smell already. When i open the tent i get a slight lemon scent. I have a feeling that i'm gunna need to hook up the carbon filter fairly early for these.


----------



## maineharvest

Mine just stink of dankness, no lemon.  

Ive got a few rusty colored spots on two of the plants.  Any guesses what might cause rusty spots?  On both plants it is on the very bottom single leaf.  They showed up probably five days ago and have not spread at all.  Do you think they are ready for a little dose Cal/Mag at three weeks old?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Ya know its funny you ask that... i was gunna start a thread on when to start cal/mag. What medium are you using?


----------



## maineharvest

Promix for seeding and potting.  I usually use the Bx but I thought Id switch it up and try this kind.


----------



## SensiStarFan

I got my beans today    I'm as happy as a clam.  I even got a free pack of rolling papers.  





All of the seeds I got are a little on the small side but I'm not going to complain unless I see poor germination rates.  All 10 of the Cali Connection Sour Diesel are getting soaked tonight.  And I got every bean that I was supposed to get

10 Cali Connection "Sour Diesel" regular
1 Dinafem "Blue Hash" feminized
1 Dinafem "Diesel" feminized
1 Dinafem "White Widow" feminized
1 G13 Labs "NL Automatic" feminized
2 TH Seeds "Darkstar" regular
2 TH Seeds "Heavy Duty Fruity" regular
1 TH Seeds "S.A.G.E." feminized
1 TH Seeds "Burmese Kush" feminized
1 TH Seeds "Kushage" feminized

Let's get this thread going!     

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Nice!!!!!!  I cant wait to see some Sour.  

I had to top two of mine today because they were getting a lil bit taller than the other three.


----------



## AluminumMonster

My tahoes were pretty small but they all germed fine. Glad to hear ya got your beans!


----------



## benamucc

AM i'm a little jealous, but a little excited I'm behind you on my tahoes.  

hope to drop some beans next week if i can get the shire sorted this week!!


----------



## maineharvest

Ive had a couple sunny days and have been giving the babies about six hours a day of straight sunlight.  I like to give my lights a break when ever I can cause I run them 24/7.  These plants are seriously stinking up my whole place.


----------



## Locked

Very Nice mh....they look good and healthy.


----------



## maineharvest

The one in the second pic is looks like a real indica pheno.  It is a much deeper darker color green and has those big fat leaves.  Other than that there is not much variation.  Im thinking about doing a transplant pretty soon.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Remember I'm still small time growers. My tent is locked up with 3 strains on day 35 of flower. I was able to fabricate something in my garage to veg in for the time being. In 2 moths, it'll probably be too hot down here to do that. I'm only able to veg one strain at a time. 

Now with all that nonsense out of the way, I set up a DWC bucket and placed one Tahoe to germinate. I've officially joined the CCGGG. I'll post a pic when it pokes its cute little head up the first time. 

Plan is to veg until there's room and use pinching to get an even canopy. I'm using cfl's to veg. Was planning on buying a T5 and then the wife saw my seed cabinet. Holy jeebus!  Also made a slight change in what I'm planning to run. Got this Tahoe going and if I get a female, I'm starting Redrock. And saving room for rocksters cheese. I'm hoping to find something that helps my father-in-law ease his pain from the chemo and his battle with terminal cancer. 

Green mojo everyone!!


----------



## maineharvest

Alright more Tahoe!!!  Seems to be a popular one.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Look at the attitude pics!!  It's hard not to like something like that. I love that larry that hamster grows. It's just all dank man


----------



## maineharvest

I really want to see some one do a Chem Valley Kush grow.  If nobody does one then I just might have to order some more seeds and do another round.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

That would be a fiya grow. I'm currently prohibited from probably ever purchasing seeds again. Make that "acquiring" any seeds. Like, if I see a nanner I probably should chop is because my wife will flip if she sees one more seed. 

(I do keep a hidden prepaid credit card though...)


----------



## maineharvest

Why cant you order seeds?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=674568&postcount=111

This was just today. I think that was my fifth delivery in the last 6 weeks. The wife said my collection is good enough to last me until she say different!! :angrywife:


----------



## AluminumMonster

TKR, thats an awesome seed collection ya got there! My wife said the exact same thing to me... hahahaha


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Thanks AM. Im slowly talking my wife into letting me expand and get another bigger tent to flower in. It's only going to cost me buying her a new house. 

Oh well, we needed to upgrade anyway with the new baby addition.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Well first off let me say Congrats for the little one!  I take it the Mrs. doesnt smoke then?  Good luck convincing her. lol.  Have you looked on ebay? They have some decent tents for about $100.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Thanks man. This is my third and last. 3 boys. Couldn't toss these males out though. Looks like they have good genetics. I'm hoping one of them will be a sports star so I can retire early. 

She smokes every once in a while. I'm sure once I have some of ky own grown she'll probably try some out. She's been cool enough about me growing. She even said that the new house should have a shed outback all to myself to grow what I want. She's a good gal, ain't she!? 

Right now I'm slap out of room. If I can fix the temperature problem in the box I built in my garage I'll be able to use that to veg in all year round. More room would be awesome, but so would separate areas. I'm working on what I can now...a different box in the garage.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Sounds like ya got yourself a good wife. I'm pretty lucky as well, my wife smokes as much as i do so when i threw the idea, of growing our own, at her she jumped all over it. Thats not to say we didnt start out cheap, we started with cfls and worked our way up. It took us over a year to finally have all the right equipment, and the room to do it.

Just curious, whats the climate like by you this time of the year?  Temp problems in the garage already? Its still in the 30-40's here.


----------



## maineharvest

Im having temp problems in my closet too.  Its too cold in there and it looks like they are begining to show signs of a potasium deficiency.  I have a heating pad under the tray they are in and I keep the T5 as close to the canopy as I can but it looks like thats not enough.  Plus my cat keeps eating my plants so I have to leave doors closed and that makes things colder.  I just wish I could have one grow without a bunch of problems.  My other grow is infested with spider mites so needless to say everything that can go wrong is going wrong.  I havnt had a good harvest in a long time and it looks like the two grows I have going now are going to be crap.  Sorry for my complaining but I am just so sick of things going wrong.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MH, go to wal-mart and grab yourself a little heater with an adjustable thermostat and warm those babies up.  The pictures you posted looked great!


----------



## maineharvest

I dont trust putting a heater in my small closet.  Definite fire hazard.  They do look great but I can see the start of a deficiency and I dont like it.  I feel so helpless.  I need a grow room not a grow closet.


----------



## maineharvest

I might have to put away the T5s and fire up the old hps a little early to get some heat in there.  

The funny thing is in a month from now I will be fighting temps that are too high instead of too low.  Its hard to find that perfect spot in the middle when the seasons are changing every few months.


----------



## Locked

We got snow coming to Jersey tomorrow....thought we were done with that crap till next winter....guess not.  

Mh maybe if you add a cpl cfl's to your grow they will add a lil heat? I have my 3 tents set up in our spare bedroom....hardest thing is not referring to it as the grow room in front of others...lol I regulate temps by opening and closing windows in the room.


----------



## maineharvest

I wish it would just warm up already!!!  We had a few days of sun and heat and now today we got three more inches of snow.  Bull####!!


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I wish it would just warm up already!!!  We had a few days of sun and heat and now today we got three more inches of snow.  Bull####!!




I hear ya bro.....it was in the 70's on Friday here.  Pretty soon we will all be complaining about the heat instead...lol


----------



## maineharvest

I laughed at myself the other day cause I was ridin around with all the windows down, wearing shorts and a T shirt and it was only like 50 degrees.  It felt like summer to me but my buddies from Cali would be putting on a coat in 50 degrees.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Sounds like ya got yourself a good wife. I'm pretty lucky as well, my wife smokes as much as i do so when i threw the idea, of growing our own, at her she jumped all over it. Thats not to say we didnt start out cheap, we started with cfls and worked our way up. It took us over a year to finally have all the right equipment, and the room to do it.
> 
> Just curious, whats the climate like by you this time of the year?  Temp problems in the garage already? Its still in the 30-40's here.



Sorry about that AM. Been in some meetings most of the day. She's a good gal. Puts up with way too much of my nonsense but I'm glad. 

We're in full summer swing practically.  Mornings are around the 60's (F...I'm in the southern US) and days are already getting highs of upper 80's. Lights on are from 7 PM to 7 AM and if I'm not careful, it can get in the 90's in the tent. I have a fix for it, but I'll have to take everything down and adjust the positions. Too much trouble till I finish flowering. I am getting temps in the low 60's at night though so it should be good for some coloring.


----------



## SensiStarFan

:woohoo: :yay: :headbang: :banana: :dancing: :clap: :headbang2: :woohoo: 

So I was a little worried about the beans I received from attittude, especially the Sour Diesel from Cali Connection becasue they were on the small side.  But I know sometimes great beans can come in small packages so I wasn't really worried.  Now my worry level is at ZERO%.  I put all 10 of the Sour Diesel in a cup of water with a drop of H2O2 and let them soak overnight.  Today, 30 hours after dropping in the water to soak, all 10 of them have popped and are showing root tips! (oddly they had all sank but one of them with a root tip showing was still floating)  :woohoo:   I dumped them out on a paper towel for a photo and then wrapped them in the towel and put in a bag for a day or two to try and get bigger tap roots showing before I plant them.  

I'm getting excited!  I don't think I have ever had all 10 beans I received in an order germinate.  



-SSF-

(EDIT:  I add the drop of H2O2 to the cup of water as well as a drop to the water used in the paper towel in order to try and prevent any nasty stuff from growing on the paper towel.  I have germinated seeds in a paper towel before without the H2O2 and left them in the towel for a couple days too long and some sort of black mold/fungus started to develop on the paper towel and the roots of the germinating seeds.)


----------



## maineharvest

:banana: :banana:    Im pulling out the banana for this one!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Nice germ rate there SSF. Can't ask for better than that. I think I should be seeing a tail tomorrow. Looks like it might have already cracked a little bit.


----------



## benamucc

Oh man!! Nice germ rate!  Let the bench racing begin! 

"you know that the tahoe will be more dankerer than them diesels just due to the fact real trucks have spark plugs. Eyuh!" :rofl: 

(seriously tho you can ask anyone...I'm a diesel freak! If it can fuel my truck it can fuel my brain...or something like that)


----------



## v35b

Anybody have a plan for that one?:hubba:


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> :banana: :banana: Im pulling out the banana for this one!!


 
Thanks maineharvest, I'm way too excited to be this early in the grow.  Hopefully I will be back in a week or so with pictures of seedlings.  It would be great if they all survived but I would still be very happy with 7 healthy plants making it through germination.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

v35b said:
			
		

> Anybody have a plan for that one?:hubba:


 
Not yet.  It is the only automatic freebie I got with my order.  With my last order I received 5 free "Auto Assassin" seeds by Short Stuff seedbank and they are still sitting in a plastic bag with some other beans I still have.  I think it was kind of odd to give out one automatic free seed with all the other normal seeds, but I'm not complaining.

-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I've got a tail, I've got a tail.  Just under 30 hours.


----------



## maineharvest

Can we get some Green Mojo up in here!?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Alright, the grow show has begun!  SSF, awesome job germinating!  TKR, you might want to get that tail thing looked at lol. I'm not sayin, i'm just saying, ya know what i'm sayin?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Leave my tail alone AM!! It's kinda cute.


----------



## AluminumMonster

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Leave my tail alone AM!! It's kinda cute.


 
 :spit:  LMFAO.


----------



## maineharvest

I saw my first lady bug last week so I grabbed him and put him in the closet.  He has been chillin with the plants for about five days now and seems to be happy right where he is.  He is now the protector of my garden and will eat any mite that steps foot in my closet.


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I saw my first lady bug last week so I grabbed him and put him in the closet.  He has been chillin with the plants for about five days now and seems to be happy right where he is.  He is now the protector of my garden and will eat any mite that steps foot in my closet.



You say that now. Summer is coming. What if? I am not vegging this summer, but a flowering cycle will occur. And you can bet there getting Floramite. Week 1, 12/12 got theres last night.


----------



## maineharvest

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You say that now. Summer is coming. What if? I am not vegging this summer, but a flowering cycle will occur. And you can bet there getting Floramite. Week 1, 12/12 got theres last night.


 

Trust me I know that but I was trying to be funny.  Im not very good at it:doh: .


----------



## nouvellechef

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Trust me I know that but I was trying to be funny.  Im not very good at it:doh: .



Ahhh.


----------



## maineharvest

I put in some reflective insulation today which cost me like $15 for a 25 foot roll.  It says on the package that it is 96% reflective.  I will be able to open and close it depending what the temps are. Ive had to leave my fan off because it was making it too cold so maybe now I can the fan blowing on them.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Very nice MH. That should help a lot.


----------



## benamucc

WAAAHHHH!!!!  i wanna germ my seeds...

think i figured out the solution to my temp swings tho...
Soleus PH3-10R-03  Right around $370 on ebay.  

just was "gifted" a 1000w HPS, XXL euro reflector, 6 bulb t5, fan and carbon filter.  a buddy and his old lady got into a fight, and she hosed down his room with pinesol. (ouch)  

they've since made up, and he's a card holder which is all good news.  i said "you know, i could take all that junk off your hands if you signed me up as your care giver"  he said "come and get it".  

luckily the guy at the hydro store was understanding about my canceled $400 order.  "i'll sell this stuff anyway, and i know you'll spend that $400 here eventually"     he's right...  

** YELLING **  I'm behind, but i'm COMMINNNGG!!!  Don't wait for me!!


----------



## maineharvest

Ill probably germ the remaining four seeds I have in the next week or two so they will be sexed and ready to go outdoors sometime in may hopefully.  

I just noticed today how much Super Thrive can drop your ph!!  That might have something to do with my problems:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest

I did a transplant today.  Check out those roots!!  I think I will do one final transplant in a few weeks and I will be using five gallon smart pots.  I will be happy if I get two females.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Nice roots maineharvest!

I soaked the beans for 30 hours in a cup of water with a couple drops of H2O2, and all showed tap roots.  I then put them in a wet paper towel for another 48 hours and most of them have already popped out of their seeds.  All 10 of them have at least a half inch root going.  They all were transfered into rockwool cubes today that were soaked in water with a couple drops of H2O2 and then ph'd to 6.5.  They were then each placed in soil in my clone box and covered with a humidity dome.  Once they get to be a few inches tall and shed their seed capsules they will be removed and placed into 16oz cups in the veg closet 

  I can't believe they germed this quick.  4 days since dropping into water and they are already shedding seed caps   And all 10 still look great, germinating and continuing to grow.    :hubba:   




-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Off to a perfect start.  Will you be running anything for odor control?  That Sour can get pretty smelly.


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Off to a perfect start. Will you be running anything for odor control? That Sour can get pretty smelly.


 
Oh yea.  Two 600HPS cool tubes, 4 inch Vortex inline fan, and carbon filter on one duct line.  And if it is needed I have another inline fan and carbon filter.  I'm prepared for it to get staaaaaanky in here.  

-SSF-


----------



## Locked

Looking good guys....SSF I hve never seen them germ right out of their hats while still in the paper towel. Must make putting them in soil easy.


----------



## maineharvest

So I wasnt happy with the transplant that I did yesterday because the new pots wernt that much larger than the old ones so I bought some 3 gallon smart pots and did another transplant.  I figured it might be stressful for them now but in the long run it will be better for them.  The smart pots I got are taller and thinner than the other one Im using so plants can be packed in tight and they also have two little handles so they are very easy to carry with the plant in it.  My fat cat loves the heating pad.


----------



## maineharvest

I also realised that a quarter teaspoon of Super Thrive will lower the ph of a gallon of water by 2-3 points.  That could be what is causing some of my problems.  I bought some ph up today so I am good to go.


----------



## SensiStarFan

:holysheep: FIVE days, only 5 days since dropping all 10 of the Original Sour Diesel in a cup of water.  All 10 cracked after 30 hours.  I put them in rockwool cubes in soil 2 days ago and today they are all growing out of the soil!  I can't belive it but all ten are still thriving.  If you scroll up and look at my picture of them from two days ago when they were just coming out of the paper towel you can see the difference. Only one has yet to shed it's seed cap.  These seedlings are only 5 days old and are already larger than 5 Hashberry seedling I have in the same box which were germinated 10 days ago.  I am going to start putting these into 16 oz cups as they begin to outgrow the box they are in.  They will be planted up to their neck because of all the seedling stretch and moved to the veg area.  Keeping my fingers crossed all 10 make it.   



-SSF-


----------



## Locked

Bit of a stretch but burying them will fix that...so far so good bro.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Had a slight catastrophe at the ranger household...but with twin 3 year old boys, that's expected. #2 was chasing #1 around with a golf club (it was plastic) and took wide turn around the corner of the table and came into full contact with the chair that I had my bucket on under the light. 2 seconds later, 4 gallons of water on the floor and a very unhappy seedling. I managed to carefully place it back in it's home and it looks like it might survive.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Well thats no good. MJ is a tough plant though, i bet it'll pull through. Ya gotta tell the little one's that they cant play golf in the house..lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, thats a different germ technique, ive never seen some one do it like that.  It looks like it works for ya though, congrats on all the babies.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I think its been about a week since i posted pics. So far all is well. I transplanted all 6 tahoe's yesterday into 1gal pots filled with Sunshine mix #4 Advanced. It has added mycho's for the roots and tons of perlite. I really love the way it sucks up water, no wait time for it to absorb, and it sounds like rice crispies as it sucks it up.:hubba: The t5's are keeping the nodes nice and tight and temps are still 77degrees.


Ok enough:ignore: .... Heres the pics.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Well, they weren't playing golf. They know better. Now, from what I can understand, they were playing ahhhhhhhh. I don't know the rules for it though.

The plant has straightened up and is growing towards the light. It's still green and growing so I'm hopeful.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Glad to hear the plants ok. 

I remember that game i think.... It usually ended up bad for me too. LOL.


----------



## maineharvest

Those look great AM!  Im going to be starting my remaining four seeds next week and will be growing them in my tent.  I will also be ordering either C Plus or C4 from Chimera and running them with the Chem OG.  

I think I have spotted my first male but Im not positive yet.  I will probably be collecting some pollen and making seeds this summer.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks for the compliment MH! I know if i get a male i'm gunna be making some seeds as well. My cloning skills are a little lacking hahaha. Good luck with your bean order, i love ordering new beans.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Did someone say 'ordering new beans'?  If my wife asks, I haven't even looked at anything new (although the new breeder at the tude emerald triangle seems to have some dank). 

That dark green color is so pretty AM!!  You're rocking it bro. Wish I had that room you've got. 

I'm glad you said something about breeding. I was thinking about raking some pollen from a male Tahoe and knocking up a female mosca c99 plant. That won't be for a bit though. 

I pulled the net pot this mornin and I have a tail moving down into the water. It looks like the casualty from the game of 'ahhhhhh' has been downgraded to a status of critical, but hopefully it'll pull through.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks TKR! I consider my self pretty lucky to have a wife who lets me do this, and a basement thats big enough. It did take alot of work though, all the walls are limestone and had 120 year old dust every where. Weeks of cleaning were needed to get this place up to par.

Hopefully the breeding goes well. Knowing my luck i'll pollenate my whole crop lol. I do have a Bubba Kush and white domina that i just started. i was hoping to cross a tahoe with one of them as well.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I wish I had a basement. My wife is great about it, but she worries of course. We've reached an agreement that gives her her closet back, and is more stealthy. I'll have a big show going in about 2 weeks as I start getting to work on the DIY. 

Keep us up to date on the breeding project when ya start. I always need more reading information!


----------



## maineharvest

I now have two confirmed males.  I threw out the taller of the two and kept the short squat one.  I took that male out of the closet so now Im down to three unsexed plants.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Have a thing for short fat men, Maine?  :blink:

ETA:  guess that's not an icon over here. My 'legal' forum has that one.


----------



## maineharvest

:rofl: :rofl: I only allow short fat men in my garden, not in the bedroom.  I just dropped my remaining four seeds in a glass of water and they will go into paper towels first thing in the morning.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I think my tahoe is gonna survive.  I came home for lunch and can see some new growth coming out.  It's been this same way for the past few days, and I thought it might have sustained too much damage in the fall.  But, nope.  The pot god of Dank smiled down upon me and said "the plant shall live!"  

I know it's ugly, but whatever.  It's alive.  And pics might not give you, the viewer, a clear image, but I can see it, I tell you I can!


----------



## maineharvest

Lucky you Ranger!  I found a third male today and killed it immediatly.  That leaves me with two unknowns and one male.  Im pretty sure the last two will be females or atleast I am hoping they are.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Lol. I'll put money on it that I just saved a male. If it would have died, it was female. Sorry about all the balls Maine.  Just goes to show guys mess everything up unless you're planning on breeding. Just like in real life!


----------



## maineharvest

Im def making seeds.  I saved the short male and tossed the two taller ones.  All I wanted was two females so Im happy.  Ill prob start 12/12 next week and use my T5 for the first two weeks and then hook up the 400hps.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Nice. I'll be picking up some t-5's in the future when I get the garage finished. Seeds will be done then also. I want lots of dank. Female = mother and I'm filling the tent with nice even clippings and flipping. Nom nom nom


----------



## SensiStarFan

I know seedling shots are boring, just wanted to share.  Here are 9 of the 10 Original Sour Diesel.  I am still waiting on the last one to shed it's seed cap before I put it in a cup.  I can't bring myself to pull the seed cap off, I always feel like I am going to rip the head off and kill it.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked

Here are some pics of where my Larry OG's are at...one at 8 weeks and getting close, the other around 5-6 weeks.


----------



## maineharvest

Dankity Dank Hamster!!  Heres my two babies.  I had some ph problems which caused some lockouts but Ive got the ph fixed and they are on the rebound.


----------



## Locked

Hey mh looking good bro....what size smart pots are those? They look sweet...like a bit deeper then mine. I remember when mine looked all clean...lol. Now they are stained.


----------



## maineharvest

They are 3 gallon pots and they are taller and thinner than the other brand of smart pots I used before.  I picked up some gardening twine and Im going to attemp my first SCROG.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> They are 3 gallon pots and they are taller and thinner than the other brand of smart pots I used before.  I picked up some gardening twine and Im going to attemp my first SCROG.




Thanks for the info....I am getting two gallon smart pots next time I buy.


----------



## maineharvest

I havnt seen any two gallon pots anywhere.  They all skip from like 3 to 5 to 7from what I see at my local shops.


----------



## maineharvest

I just bent them over and tied em up.  No SCROG, I changed my mind.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I havnt seen any two gallon pots anywhere.  They all skip from like 3 to 5 to 7from what I see at my local shops.




smartpots.com/1-2-gallon-containers

Like 3.95 a pot


----------



## maineharvest

I think that is the brand that I am using.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Making an order now. Was just looking for a link and the hamster answered. 

Also just got my iPad last night hamster. I'm loving this thing!


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of where my Larry OG's are at...one at 8 weeks and getting close, the other around 5-6 weeks.


 
they are gonna make me wet my pants, because i just popped 3 larry's from CC today. 

Awesome pics.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> they are gonna make me wet my pants, because i just popped 3 larry's from CC today.
> 
> Awesome pics.




Thanks bro....you will enjoy. She is a great strain.


----------



## Locked

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Making an order now. Was just looking for a link and the hamster answered.
> 
> Also just got my iPad last night hamster. I'm loving this thing!




I love my iPad....and I was not one of those people who swing on Apples nuts before I got one...I actually didn't like Apple.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'm not your typical fan boy, but I'm not sure I'll ever buy anything other than apple now. My house is wired and ran on apple, I stream on my PS3 through our home iMac. Wife has a MacBook. Mine old one crashed a while back and just never bought a new one. Wife finally said yesterday "if you're gonna stare at it every day for 2 months, you might as well get it". 

She is a wise woman.


----------



## SensiStarFan

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> She is a wise woman.


 
Well you know what they say, behind every wise man is a wise woman.....and behind every dumb woman is me 

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Im bored so heres a shot of the male I kept.  Nice fat indica leaves.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im bored so heres a shot of the male I kept.  Nice fat indica leaves.



Has he been topped? He looks quite squat for a dude.....I guess ya cld say dude looks like a lady....:holysheep:


----------



## maineharvest

Topped at week 3ish and I gave the top a big pinch yesterday which is at week 4.  I really snapped the top stem and it didnt even faze him.


----------



## maineharvest

The reason I kept this male was because he is shorter than the females, has a really strong smell, and has fat indica leaves.  Hopefully these traits pay off with some good seeds.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Those leaves are nice and fat. I'm at 8 days since sprout. I'd post a pic but I've got one of the twins one my chest. 

And just a note; I popped a third dimension bean today from tga. If this Tahoe is a lady, I'll be taking cuttings and using the tent to flower them put till the new setup is complete. Same thing with the 3d. Fingers crossed for some gals.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Day 9 from seed.  Had a bit of a PH problem, but I've got it sorted out.  Nothing much else to report.


----------



## maineharvest

Looks good Ranger!  Are you doing DWC?  

Ive got some brown patches showing up on the fan leaves and Im not quite sure what it is.  Kinda looks like a K deficiency but I dont understand why that would happen since I have been feeding the plant.  This strain does not like any temps above 75 degrees.  When temps get over 75 the ridges of the leaves start to curl up and Ive had some bleaching of the top leaves from heat.  Finiky strain for sure and as you can probably see its not good for a novice grower.  Any guesses what might be causing the spotting????????????????????????????????


----------



## Locked

Maybe early Cal/Mag problem? I know my girls are always needing a lil extra cal/mag...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Thanks Maine!!  Yeah, I'm going DWC. If it's a girl, she'll stay in the DWC setup, I'll take cuttings and flower those in 1-gallon smart pots.  I'll eventually flower the mother out but she's going to undergo some serious training and tying before that happens. 

I'm stumped on your leaf marks. I'm gonna check out one of my books and see what else it says. I was thinking K also, but that seems odd if you've been feeding. What's your food of choice and schedule?  The tips on some pics look a little faded. Maybe time to hit 'em with a stronger dose?

I forgot...are you doing Tahoe also?


----------



## maineharvest

Hamster I thought it also might be that so I hit them with Cal/Mag two waterings ago.  Maybe it needs more.  

Ranger Im growing the Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush.  I have been using Flora Gro for N but yesterday I switched back to my trusty Grow Big.  Fox Farms is all Ive ever used and I think its going to stay that way for a while.  Ive also fed the plants some Cal/Mag, Superthrive, and the Fox Farm trio.  I dont have a specific feeding schedule that I follow, I just judge by the plants size and looks which determins how much I feed and how often.  This is my first time growing this strain so I have nothing dialed in.  Plus this is just a small two plant bonus grow that Im doing so its low budget.  All my good equipment is in the tent.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Oh yeah, now I remember.  I like the FF trio. I'd like to go completely organic and I know I'd have to switch lines, and this is really simple to follow. I'm thinking about getting some of their amendments and adding them to it during the grow. I pretty much feed like you do. Let the plant tell me and adjust.


----------



## maineharvest

Ive never tried the other additives that fox farms sells.  It seems like I already feed them so much stuff.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'm going to do a side by side soon on a couple cuttings. I'll use same soil, and 3 part in both grows, but on the second plant I'm going to use the Cha-Ching, beastie bloomz and open sesame to see if there is any added bonus. I'll make a journal when i do it


----------



## dman1234

Here are my next run, 

From CC 

3 larry og 2nd pic.

other pics Attitude freebies.

1-DF Critical +
1-DF Blu Widow
1-Burmese Kush
2-TH Darkstar
2-HD Fruity
4-my own seeds seen in my current grow, LOVE them.

Every seed attempted sprouted, all are above ground.
since i went back to seeds my germ rate is 100%  28 for 28.


----------



## dman1234

WOW seedling pics DO suck, LOL

Trust me they are all there.


----------



## Locked

Lol....


----------



## SensiStarFan

Here are my 10 Cali Connection Original Sour Diesel.  They were germinated 15 days ago.  One of them refused to let go of it's seed cap and I eventually removed it a couple days ago.  I was as careful as possible but still damaged the water leaves (first set of round leaves) a little when I did it.  Now I have to wait and see if it survives and can catch up to the rest of the seedlings.  Who knows, maybe this one little plant is the best female pheno of all 10 beans!







-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Looking good!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Very nice indeed. And congrats on the red name!!


----------



## Locked

Looking good SSF.....


----------



## maineharvest

I found another male:doh: !  That makes 4 out of the 5 males and the last is still unknown.  Im praying for a female so I can do a little scrog grow.


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I found another male:doh: ! That makes 4 out of the 5 males and the last is still unknown. Im praying for a female so I can do a little scrog grow.


 
Thanks for the kind words Hammy, TKR, and maineharvest!

Sorry about your luck maineharvest, let's hope that last one is a GREAT female.  GREEN MOJO FOR A LADY!

-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I found another male:doh: !  That makes 4 out of the 5 males and the last is still unknown.  Im praying for a female so I can do a little scrog grow.




Eep!! Gosh dang sausage factory over there Maine!!!

Better go do a good deed so the pot godesses can shine some good lovin down on ya.


----------



## maineharvest

I have started my last two seeds and now have little sprouts that are two days old.  This might make me go feminized.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MH, sorry to hear about the sausage fest. Please dont take offense to this ??  do you think topping them early could have reduced your male/female ratio? I was thinking about topping after they show sex just in case.


----------



## maineharvest

The topping def could have effected them but some were getting taller than others so I felt like I needed to to top.  No topping next time.  Last year I got 8 males out of 8 seeds on one grow.  

So many people top and dont have the horrible ratios that I have so I dont get it.


----------



## maineharvest

Ive been saying I popped my last 2 seeds but I ment to say 3.  They will most likely end up going outside in a month.


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice pics SSF. Mind if i ask the model of the camera ? Going to remove one seed cap also today that it is there for 2 days now ... Nice job :aok: and congrats for the MVP.


----------



## maineharvest

Here's some man porn for you guys:hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster

I've got my fingers crossed for you MH.  Maybe this time you can lst until they show sex and then top them... after hearing about your ratio i'm a little nervous for my babies.  Here's a ton of GREEN MOJO for the little ones!


----------



## SensiStarFan

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Nice pics SSF. Mind if i ask the model of the camera ? Going to remove one seed cap also today that it is there for 2 days now ... Nice job :aok: and congrats for the MVP.


 
Canon Powershot SD 200 digital Elph.  The thing is great, I love it.  It is a tiny pocket sized camera, will hold a couple hundreds pics, will take and hold up to a couple minutes of video, and I'm finding I only need to charge the battery about once a week.  I'm not sure what they cost now but used onces online go for around $50-60.

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Well the tahoes are chugging along. They have doubled in height over the last 10 days and are all looking good. I started to have a cal/mag defficency but i nipped that in the bud lol.  I hope you all enjoy.

                                                                     A.M.


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Well the tahoes are chugging along. They have doubled in height over the last 10 days and are all looking good. I started to have a cal/mag defficency but i nipped that in the bud lol.  I hope you all enjoy.
> 
> A.M.




Nice dark shade of green AM....looking real healthy.


----------



## maineharvest

Nice Tahoes!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks Hamster!  They're deffinitely showing me some love.  Tomorrow the freaky stuff begins, gunna tie'em down real good. Lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice Tahoes!


 

Thank you MH! Here hit this  :48:


----------



## maineharvest

A few new shots of my two Chem 4 x SFV OG Kush.  The last plant still hasnt shown its sex so Im praying that its a female.  Im thinking it is because the females usually show last.  

Ive been ontop of phing my water but Im still getting deficiencies.  It looks like a K deficiency to me but it doesnt make sense why that would happen in veg with only one of the plants.  The male I kept is not showing signs of any deficiencies and it is in the same conditions as the other one.  I dont get it.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hi MH. Are you giving any cal/mag? It looks like it could be a magnesium defficiency or potassium.  It's so hard to tell some times.


----------



## maineharvest

Yeah Ive given it two feedings of calmag.  Im wondering what is causing the deficiency.  I want to put it into 12/12 but I want to get this figured out first.


----------



## Locked

I wld have said hit her with Cal/mag myself...I feed hvy now but when I didn't my girls wld constantly show Cal/mag deficiencies. The 707 headband likes extra cal/mag even with my hvy feeding.  Jmo


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'm noticing my Tahoe is a bit hungrier than expected at this age. I've had to bump the dose twice, up to 1 tsp per gallon now, because the color keep fading. I'm at day 16 I think. Right about there. I'll put up pics later. I'm makin sure the sox put up another run. And I'm really baked.


----------



## AluminumMonster

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I'll put up pics later. I'm makin sure the sox put up another run. And I'm really baked.


 
Where are the pics TKR? And who won the game?




:yay: :yay: The first of 6 tahoes showed sex today and you guessed it... Its A Girl!!!!! :yay::yay:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

The sox won. And I fell asleep on the couch before I made it to the camera. Bout to leave work and update. Gimme an hour. Lol

Congrats on the girls AM!!


----------



## maineharvest

The Celtics got spanked last night!  That hurt to watch.


----------



## AluminumMonster

So i snapped a couple pics of my lady friend...and one of some stuff i picked up today.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

My brother lives near Boston. I love the town. Not much of a basketball fan. I follow the sox because I've got a lot of friends that play for them from my playing days. Also, that was the team I almost signed with before my shoulder exploded. I still talk with sone of the trainers and scouts and for them to keep up with me after 6 years is pretty indicative of the type of people they are.


----------



## maineharvest

AM it looks like you got some serious stretch going on, where did that come from?  Congrats on the female!  

My last plant to show sex is at 38 days of veg and still no sign.  I have a bunch of alternating nodes but no pistils.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

So, here's my "thing".  I only say "her" around it.  I don't want to hurt it's feelings.

Day 18.  A bit light.  I'm changing the water tonight, with an increase in the nutes.


----------



## AluminumMonster

maineharvest said:
			
		

> AM it looks like you got some serious stretch going on, where did that come from? Congrats on the female!


 


Yeah, i didnt have my t5's close enough for a couple days and they went crazy on me. I have moved them in to the flower room under the 1000w so stretch isnt an option now. They are in there with my 2 RRF's under a 24/0 light schedule.


----------



## AluminumMonster

TKR, i would deffinitely hit her with some "N". Other than that "she" looks great!


----------



## maineharvest

Yeah that thing will take off with a boost of nitrogen.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Day 22.  A bit of a PH problem with last change.  Been corrected.


----------



## Locked

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Day 22.  A bit of a PH problem with last change.  Been corrected.



I am not a hydro guy but what ppm are ya feeding at? Still a lil light green...looks healthy though.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I fed 3.5 tsp of the FF hydro grow big (3-2-6) in about 3 gallons of water  It's my first time so I'm bumping it up slowly. PPM last time was 464. I'll be bumping it up again. Thanks hammy. 

Side note:  I'll be adding a few guest stars here this weekend as I germ another Tahoe and 2 larry's.


----------



## maineharvest

I put my one unknown sex plant into flower 2 days ago and still no sign of sex.  It is now 42 days old.  Its crazy how all the other plants started showing sex about three weeks ago but this one is holding out as long as possible.  Ive been tieing some of the branches down and Ive got atleast 12 nice tops.  Im budding this plant under a 96watt T5 so Im trying to keep it as short as possible and keep a nice even canopy.  I was planning on using a 400hps but my hood is about a half inch too long to fit in my grow box.  figures. :doh:


----------



## maineharvest

Weve got pistils!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I get an amen?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Amen bro!!!!!!


----------



## maineharvest

That is such a relief to get that female.  If I got 5 for 5 all males I would be very upset.


----------



## Locked

At least now you can take a deep breath and relax a bit....are ya gonna take any cuts off her?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

1 female. If Maine don't take cuttings, I'm going over there with my knife. Don't make me do it. :lol:


----------



## maineharvest

I took a cutting about four days ago.  I also got my hands on two cuttings of a local strain called MOB.  Im praying they all root.  The MOB cuttings are probably the sadest looking clones ive ever seen, Im not really sure if they will make it.  

Im predicting 3 for 3 females on my remaining three seedlings.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Congratulations MH!  Now comes the fun part


----------



## maineharvest

Bring on the buds!


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Bring on the buds!



Buds rock!!!!

Maybe the wife will let me shoot some porn tonight........:holysheep:....Bud Porn that is.....:hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef

Sea of Larry. And the momma. Sneak one more in before hot summer hits. Hopefully.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sea of Larry. And the momma. Sneak one more in before hot summer hits. Hopefully.



Ah Yes......I can't wait to see what you can do with this cut nchef...


----------



## dman1234

Larry is such a popular dude.

here are my Larry today at 13 days under The T8's i fed them at 6 days and again at 10 days, they are ready for the good lights.

The one pic is some tude freebies that came with Larry.


----------



## Locked

Looking good dman.....gotta love Larry.:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz

nouvellechef how are you liking your new filter ? Good stuff ?

dman, very nice green cups ... The top shoot with all is great.


----------



## nouvellechef

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> nouvellechef how are you liking your new filter ? Good stuff ?
> 
> dman, very nice green cups ... The top shoot with all is great.



So light and tiny. Night and day to CAN filters. Just a clamp. CAN is old technology. Luv these things.


----------



## bho_expertz

Going to see if available in Europe ... Thanks


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hey guys, the grows are looking good. I wanted to tell ya all that last night i placed another order with the "tude" for the  CC original sour diesel. I'm a big fan of a good sour diesel and theirs looked very tasty. I also picked up a couple mandala strains (kalichakra, hashberry). The next grow will be a big one me thinks....

P.S. Another girl lifted her skirt for me. :woohoo:


----------



## maineharvest

How many females so far AM?


----------



## AluminumMonster

maineharvest said:
			
		

> How many females so far AM?


 
2 out of 6 so far...With 1 possible male, and 3 unknowns.


----------



## maineharvest

Here is the one clone that I took from the Chem OG.  I didnt keep track of what day I took the cutting but it has only been about 7 days I believe!  It usually takes about 10-14 days to see roots.  The clone didnt yellow or anything!  By far the easiest plant I have ever cloned.  And the funny thing is that I ran out of Jiffy pellets so I used this thing I got at walmart that came with my daughters little vegetable growing kit.  Its just like a jiffy pellet but is a diff material and I was very nervous using it.  Im going to give it a few more days to grow some more roots and then put her in some pro mix and prob turn it into a mother.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thats awesome MH!  I can only hope the tahoes clone that easily. Now you have all the girls you could ask for.


----------



## maineharvest

Yes sir, all I needed was one female.  I just hope I got a good pheno.


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Hey guys, the grows are looking good. I wanted to tell ya all that last night i placed another order with the "tude" for the CC original sour diesel. I'm a big fan of a good sour diesel and theirs looked very tasty. I also picked up a couple mandala strains (kalichakra, hashberry). The next grow will be a big one me thinks....
> 
> P.S. Another girl lifted her skirt for me. :woohoo:


 
Hi all, good luck with the CC Sour Diesel AM!
These are my seriously neglected Sour Diesels. These are 29 days from germination. Basically they have all been sitting under one CFL since birth, this is why they are so stretchy. I finally have the chance to repot them and get some more light on them today since some other plants in my veg area are gone. Of the 10 I germed I had one that did not want to shed it's seed cap. I was able to remove the seedcap but partially damaged the leaves. It seemed like it was surviving but it was not growing at all, just seemed frozen in time. I went ahead and threw it out, I have 9 other seedlings anyway. I figure I still have a few more weeks to go before I will be able to clone and flower so until then I will just drool over everyone else's CC plants 



-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

They look great SSF!  Ive seen much worse stretch than that.


----------



## AluminumMonster

For one cfl they look awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing you grow these out man. You've got a green thumb for sure.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Looks like potentential for a nice LST garden Just a thought!


----------



## maineharvest

Here she is guys, the only female Ive found so far.  Im begining to think this plant is a heavy feeder and that ph has played no role in my K def.  Im begining to see signs of N def and I have been giving her N almost every feeding.  I think its time to take it up to the full dose.  I am just starting to see some stretch but not a lot of pistils yet.  

I cut one more clone today from the bottom branch and will be putting it outdoors in about 3 weeks.  Im excited to get a few outside but the weather is so unpredictable around here that I have to basically wait till June to put them out.  It is supossed to get down into the 20s at night. 

The plant is droopy cause I took the pic right before watering and I let it dry out much more than I would have liked it too.  This plant is really starting to suck up the water and nutes.


----------



## nouvellechef

Juice her. She should be really dark at this point.


----------



## Locked

Yeah I agree with nchef...you might want to up the nutes...she looks a lil on the light green side. I like to get that nice dark waxy green in veg and carry it over into the start of flower. I am a hvy feeder though...I like to push my girls hard..,to the brink of burn.


----------



## maineharvest

Good advice guys.  This B is going to get a big dose of Fox Farms.


----------



## AluminumMonster

MH, that girl is gunna be huge when she's done.  Give that "B" a thanksgiving style meal. lol.


----------



## smokingjoe

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> TKR, I'm uber stoked for these genetics, you should deffinitely get that veg cab up and running asap.
> 
> Well i have to say, i'm impressed already..... the six togk that i put in to paper towels yesterday have all popped out of their shells!:dancing:   So i put them in to some soil and they are now in the veg tent. Time to relax and smoke a vape.
> 
> Here's a couple pics, nothing special yet.



Is it possible to rotate the end caps on your cool tube?  Might be a good idea to get the cords out of the canopy and also prevent them from being damaged by the heat.

Are they 6 or 8 inch cool tubes?


----------



## AluminumMonster

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Is it possible to rotate the end caps on your cool tube? Might be a good idea to get the cords out of the canopy and also prevent them from being damaged by the heat.
> 
> Are they 6 or 8 inch cool tubes?


 
Hi SJ. I wish i could just rotate the end caps.... But i would have to take the mogul socket out and redrill a hole for the cord on the top.  Thats what i get for ordering from HTGsupply.  Fortunately the cooltubes dont get hot enough to damage the cords. My flower room has been running 24/7 for a month now with out issue ( i have 2 RRF's in mid flower ). 

They are 6 inch cootubes.       A.M.


----------



## SensiStarFan

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Is it possible to rotate the end caps on your cool tube? Might be a good idea to get the cords out of the canopy and also prevent them from being damaged by the heat.
> 
> Are they 6 or 8 inch cool tubes?


 
So I have read the last two posts over and over and I can not figure out where smokinjoe is quoting AM's post.  However, I have two 6" cool tubes that I bought from HTG as well as another 400 watt 5 inch (yea I know right, who makes 5" cooltubes?) cooltube.  All of my cooltubes came with attachable wings and built in reflectors.  All of the cords come out of the bottom of the cooltubes.  If you are handy with a drill you can just pull out the reflector material and flip it to the other side, drill two new holes, and that way the cord comes out of the top.  For the life of me I can't figure out why someone in a multi-million dollar industry that is all about lumens, can't figure out that having a 1 inch thick cord hanging over your grow area reduces your lighting capacity!

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Man... when i first opened the box the cooltubes came in i thought they had messed up the product. I even called to ask and they said all their cooltubes come like that. I was baffled... I have the cords tied up good though so they cant bother my lady friends now.


----------



## Locked

*I threw up some pics of CC's Larry OG right before the chop....
Here is a link for the CCGGG>>>*http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=685548#post685548


----------



## AluminumMonster

I think i"m gunna have to talk to the wifey about getting some of these Larry OG's... The problem is that i have an order in the mail as we speak.


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> I think i"m gunna have to talk to the wifey about getting some of these Larry OG's... The problem is that i have an order in the mail as we speak.



Lol...that was the story of my life. I wld hve an order out there and be talking to my wife about my next order...lol  Can you say frying pan to the head??:holysheep:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...that was the story of my life. I wld hve an order out there and be talking to my wife about my next order...lol Can you say frying pan to the head??:holysheep:


 
Oh yeah, I understand. LOL.  I just dropped 200 on beans and 200 on a new ballast ans 100 on a new p/h tester......LOL i completely understand.


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I understand. LOL.  I just dropped 200 on beans and 200 on a new ballast ans 100 on a new p/h tester......LOL i completely understand.



Exactly.....it is part of the reason I shake my head when new peeps post about growing and not wanting to spend much coin. This hobby is not cheap....


----------



## AluminumMonster

I spent almost a year surfing MP in the background, reading and learning and wasting money on b.s. lights. Now i dont regret doing all of this the hard way, but i know now that you get what you put in to it.  Fortunately my wife understands this as well and is willing to work with me.  Sounds like you have a good wife as well.

On a side note.... have you tried the CC Sour Diesel?

Sorry if i'm all over the place i'm pretty tore up right now. lol


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> I spent almost a year surfing MP in the background, reading and learning and wasting money on b.s. lights. Now i dont regret doing all of this the hard way, but i know now that you get what you put in to it.  Fortunately my wife understands this as well and is willing to work with me.  Sounds like you have a good wife as well.
> 
> On a side note.... have you tried the CC Sour Diesel?
> 
> Sorry if i'm all over the place i'm pretty tore up right now. lol



Have not tried their SD but I do love a good SD....I wld think Swerve and CC wld do it up right though.


----------



## maineharvest

Whats up guys I just ordered some Chuck D from Cannacopia yesterday and that is a cross of Sour Diesel and Deep Chunk.  The Sour Diesel is a clone from Rez that won plant of the year in 2005 at the Canabis Cup which is the exact same genetics that CC uses I believe.  Somebody correct me if Im wrong.  Cannacopia is backed by Chimera so I just had to give them a try.  If you go to the ICMag forum they have a whole section designated for each breeder that has seeds for sale on Gypsi Nirvanas Seed Botique so it is a great way to research beans before you buy them and see other peoples grows.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Sounds like a tastey cross MH.  Hope your order arrives safe and sound.


Well guys i took my first clones ever tonight. I took 5 from each lady Tahoe, so 10 cuttings all together. The other 4 tahoes still have not shown sex???? If you guys have any cloning tips/tricks i'm all ears. Temps in the humidity dome are 75 degrees and RH is 65%. Does that sound okay?  And how often do ya mist?


----------



## maineharvest

Cloning tips- Heating pad is a must, Clonex gel, and 100% humidity.  Do you have a cover for your tray?  I spray clones constantly throughout the day.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks MH! The dome is real hard to see in the pic......  

Ok, so when i came down to check on the cuttings they were all wilted.... Is this normal 8 hours after removing from mother plant?


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Thanks MH! The dome is real hard to see in the pic......
> 
> Ok, so when i came down to check on the cuttings they were all wilted.... Is this normal 8 hours after removing from mother plant?



Mine usually perk right up when put in a closed dome and misted....pics AM?


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mine usually perk right up when put in a closed dome and misted....pics AM?


 

1 of each never wilted... i dont know if that means any thing...? The dome is sealed the best i can get it, but it does dry out quickly. Should i let it dry out like that or keep spraying the walls of the dome to keep humidity up?

I'll get some pics up shortly. i have to pick up my wife from band practice.


----------



## maineharvest

Cuts taken from different parts of the plant will react differently due to hormone levels.  I like to take cuts from lower branches but they also have to be thick and healthy enough.  Your cuts looks very thick and healthy.  Your dome should stay misted so just spray it every chance you get and spray the leaves too.  

On the clones that I just rooted I only had to spray the dome once and it has stayed wet for close to two weeks now.  But I spray the leaves as often as I can.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Ahhhh... MH you are a life saver man.  Thank you very much for helping me!


Sorry but i have another question. How long do you wait until you start removing the dome for short periods of time?


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Ahhhh... MH you are a life saver man. Thank you very much for helping me!
> 
> 
> Sorry but i have another question. How long do you wait until you start removing the dome for short periods of time?


 
I'm sure you will get different answers for that one but I leave mine on the entire time.  It doesn't come off until I see roots and I'm taking the clones out.


-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will get different answers for that one but I leave mine on the entire time. It doesn't come off until I see roots and I'm taking the clones out.
> 
> 
> -SSF-


 

Thanks SSF, all help is welcome. As with every thing technique's will vary. But i am willing to try it and see what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Thanks SSF, all help is welcome. As with every thing technique's will vary. But i am willing to try it and see what happens. Thanks again!


 
AM you grow in soil too right?  I was horrible at cloning when I used just rockwool cubes under a humidity dome but now that I submerge the cubes in soil it makes it much easier.  If you are interested my cloning method is described here in the last post on the page:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54548&page=4

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> AM you grow in soil too right? I was horrible at cloning when I used just rockwool cubes under a humidity dome but now that I submerge the cubes in soil it makes it much easier. If you are interested my cloning method is described here in the last post on the page:
> http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54548&page=4
> 
> -SSF-


 
Yeah i use sun shine mix #4.  Thanks for the link i'll check it out.



Here's a couple pics.When i just checked them the temp was 80 and RH 80%. I also turned the little fan off in the tent.


----------



## maineharvest

Oh wow dude those things are seriously drooping.  Not good, but Im sure they will come around.  I usually get some leaves that droop but your stalks are bent right in half.  Keep the tops and bottoms of the leaves misted and hopefully they will perk right up.


----------



## AluminumMonster

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Oh wow dude those things are seriously drooping. Not good, but Im sure they will come around. I usually get some leaves that droop but your stalks are bent right in half. Keep the tops and bottoms of the leaves misted and hopefully they will perk right up.


 

Good news! A couple of the clones are starting to perk up. And the 2 that never wilted are still looking great!

I would like to say thank you to you guys.  "Thank you guys" For answering all my questions. I'll keep you posted over the next few days.


----------



## smokingjoe

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Cloning tips- *Heating pad is a must*, Clonex gel, and 100% humidity.  Do you have a cover for your tray?  I spray clones constantly throughout the day.



Not really a must, unless you live in a cool environment.  Ambient temps should be in the mid 20's C if not a heating mat is required.


----------



## maineharvest

Its a must in my house Smokingjoe.


----------



## AluminumMonster

And mine as well. my gr is in the basement and temps average about 65F.


----------



## smokingjoe

It's be a waste of electricity in mine, such is the benefit of living in the tropics (which in itself comes at a cost, since bugs and mould love it also)


----------



## MosesPMG

Hey AM I have never taken clones myself, but what Jorge Cervantes says is that clones thrive best in "high" temps 80-85 F and the tip he has is once you take the cutting, also split the tip of the clones stem in half vertically. Jorge says this increases the surface area for new roots to develop and it doesnt allow for an air bubble to get in the stem, killing the clone. I hope it helps mate


----------



## kaotik

AM do nothing for them.
seriously.
i had horrible success rates when i was messing with heat pads, misting and removing the dome.
basically babying them, they don't like that i found.

now i take the cut put the dome on, and just leave em alone. with great success. (yeah you want heat, but i found a heat pad was too much, they're fine with my veg room temp)

K.I.S.S 

i bet if you took a few more and just left them alone, they'd root. these ones look like you're effing around with em too much. (hopefully they'll still take for you though)

good luck man


----------



## maineharvest

Im just now starting to see some bud formation and a few inches of stretch.  :hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Oh yeah MH! She looks purdy.  How's she smelling so far?


----------



## maineharvest

Theres no smell right now but during veg this strain wreaks!!  


I put my clone in my tent with the three remaining seeds that I popped.  My tent is at another location and I always forget to bring my camera every time I go there.  Ill get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Moses and Kaotic, thanks for the advice and support guys. Its looking like i'll end up with 4 of 5 from Tahoe#2 and just 1 from Tahoe #1. 50% isnt that bad for a first time is it? I did'nt really need 10 clones.... i dont think i have enough room. I can always veg the 5 clones for 3-4 weeks to fill up the flower room. I'll post some pics when  i see roots..... 

As for the 2 female tahoes that are vegging, they will be flipped as soon as those roots show on the clones. The other 4 still have'nt shown sex and probably wont until i flip the lights. All are healthy heavy eaters, and they are thirsty almost all the time. I also have 1 month old white domina that just shot out a pistle the other day, this girl will go in to flower with the tahoes and a possible bubba kush ( no sex yet ).

Happy growing, friends


----------



## maineharvest

Where is SSF with the Sour Diesel update?


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Where is SSF with the Sour Diesel update?


 
Not much going on here on my end.  My time spent on mar-p has really dropped the last couple weeks.  The plants still have another two weeks of veg before clones are taken and flowering started so not much to show.  Between work and growing and dating someone new, you guys now come 4th.....sorry    Don't worry, I'm sure she will get sick of me soon and I can come back and bug you guys more often 

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Not much going on here on my end. My time spent on mar-p has really dropped the last couple weeks. The plants still have another two weeks of veg before clones are taken and flowering started so not much to show. Between work and growing and dating someone new, you guys now come 4th.....sorry  Don't worry, I'm sure she will get sick of me soon and I can come back and bug you guys more often
> 
> -SSF-


 
Wow, 4th SSF? Really???  J/k bro.  Congrats on the new lady friend!:hubba:  Does she happen to smoke or maybe even grow?  They're out there, i promise. Thanks for stopping in and giving us the 411. We were starting to wonder?


----------



## AluminumMonster

I think this thread needs some more pics... This is my flower room that is a veg room for now. The taller of the plants are the tahoe og's.


----------



## maineharvest

4th!:hitchair:


----------



## maineharvest

Very nice AM!  I bet you cant wait to see some buds.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Oh you have no idea my friend... or maybe you do hahaha.  5/7/11 they get the flip and after that its on!


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Wow, 4th SSF? Really??? J/k bro. Congrats on the new lady friend!:hubba: Does she happen to smoke or maybe even grow? They're out there, i promise. Thanks for stopping in and giving us the 411. We were starting to wonder?


 
No she doesn't smoke or grow and I still haven't told her that I grow.  You know how much it sucks trying to date someone that you can't take to your house?  I must look so sketchy to her   It's odd but I haven't even smoked in the last two days.  Been so busy I just haven't.  Oddly I didn't notice until just now.  And I'm someone that has smoked every single day for over 3 years.  

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

A few new shots of my one female.  This girl has a 400hps pretty much all to herself.  Ive given her heavy feedings on the last two waterings and she seems to have perked up and has shown noticable new growth in the past 48 hours.


----------



## AluminumMonster

She's looking good MH. I can make out the bud sites now!


----------



## maineharvest

Thanks bro. Im guessing this strain could go 70 days but I havnt found any other journals on this strain so theres not much info to work with.  I never believe the flower times that the breeder uses in the strain description.  I usually add a week or so.


----------



## maineharvest

My female is looking much better!  I have just been overloading her with nutes and she is loving it.  I usually start with a quarter recomended dose and then increase every watering but that just wasnt enough for this plant.  I lost the bottom couple fan leaves from nitrogen deficiency but thats ok cause it will allow better air flow.  The past few days it has started a lot of trich production.  Practically no stretch except for one little growth spurt last week.  This plant is going to be solid cola from bottom to top.  Im picturing arm size colas in my head.  There is quite a few bud sites and the nodes are all pretty tight.  Six to seven more weeks to grow, I cant wait!

Any guesses what the yield from this one plant will be?  My goal is four ounces.  I know I have high hopes for her.:hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## maineharvest

I just gave her a foliar feeding of Grow Big so that should def help.  All the new growth is starting to come in a nice dark green now.  

The second cutting that I took about ten or twelve days ago is now showing roots and will go into some pro mix after a couple more days of rooting.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Bad news....  :cry: 

  I had a total tear-down situation at my place.  All of my surviving plants were killed, including all of my Sour Diesel seedlings.....money and time down the drain :cry:   But it is better to be safe than sorry.  Without getting into too many details let me just say I had no other option that a total tear-down.  And i had no way of saving my plants.

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

Bad luck Sensi ... Hope that you get back stronger !!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Man SSF, that totally sucks. Hope that doesn't have anything to do with the new lady friend.


----------



## SensiStarFan

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Man SSF, that totally sucks. Hope that doesn't have anything to do with the new lady friend.


 
No it's nothing like that.  Nothing dangerous, the short version is a relative needs somewhere to stay for three weeks.  So once they are gone I will be starting back up.

-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Ahh, well that's good to know. And that it's for a good reason, and not an 'almost got busted' reason.


----------



## Rosebud

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Bad news....  :cry:
> 
> I had a total tear-down situation at my place.  All of my surviving plants were killed, including all of my Sour Diesel seedlings.....money and time down the drain :cry:   But it is better to be safe than sorry.  Without getting into too many details let me just say I had no other option that a total tear-down.  And i had no way of saving my plants.
> 
> -SSF-



That is so terrible. I am sorry Sensi. I wondered where you were, you have been missed.  We are no. 4 now? I am a little chagrined about that. Good luck friend with everything.


----------



## Locked

Man I feel like I got kicked in the balls so I know you feel bad SSF....sucks bro. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## maineharvest

Some new additions to the closet.  I got three more unsexed Chem 4 SFV OG Kush that I brought over from the other grow.  My other grow was taken down so I moved them back here. I also got back the first clone I took and another OG Kush unsexed plant not from CC.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks for the kind words guys.  The worst part about it is I had to not only get rid of the Sour Diesels, but my Hashberry seedlings and my Sensi Star clones, ALL plants.  So I will have to start over searching for good female phenos from seed 

-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

Now you can start over with some nice new genetics.  I love picking out new seeds.  It will all work out in the end.


----------



## dman1234

Here are my 3 Larry OG,

about 4 weeks old, no sign of sex yet.


----------



## nouvellechef

Looking good! I sent Larry momma to flower. Shes on day 6 in a 5gal all tied down. I will get some pics. Not like we have not seen her before


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looking good! I sent Larry momma to flower. Shes on day 6 in a 5gal all tied down. I will get some pics. Not like we have not seen her before



What is she sitting under light wise nchef? Can't wait to see you work that cut....


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> What is she sitting under light wise nchef? Can't wait to see you work that cut....



2, 1k's right now. Shes spread wide. Maybe 12" tall and maybe 30" wide. I tied her down good. IDK if that mix will last full cycle though. She's already been in it for what, 2 months? I left about 3" of top dress in 5gal though. I knew I needed cuts, so she had to get big first. No way I am attempting to transplant 5gal.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 2, 1k's right now. Shes spread wide. Maybe 12" tall and maybe 30" wide. I tied her down good. IDK if that mix will last full cycle though. She's already been in it for what, 2 months? I left about 3" of top dress in 5gal though. I knew I needed cuts, so she had to get big first. No way I am attempting to transplant 5gal.




She likes to eat that is for sure....if you can let her go the whole 10 weeks do it....I have taken her at 8, 9, and 10 weeks. With 10 weeks being noticeably danker. She smokes good at 9 weeks though and you don't get the hvy eye lids nearly as much...lol


----------



## maineharvest

I picked up a new tent the other day and Im loving it.  It is 20 x 30 x 64 inches.  It is the perfect size to fit in my closet.  

The female is really putting on trichs now but still no smell.  Lookin dank already.


----------



## maineharvest

I picked up the new Hight Times and Cali Connection made it to the 2011 Hall of Fame.  Chimera also made it too.  They mention that CCs SFV OG Kush is the real deal and that the Tahoe and I think the Larry OG are in his top favorites.


----------



## Locked

Very nice mh....gotta love tents.  Nice to hear CC got some honors. They have some Dank strains.


----------



## maineharvest

The first clone that I took from the Chem OG is now in flowering and she looks very happy and healthy.  I planned on putting the clone outdoors but it got left in the flower tent twice so Im going to leave it cause I dont even want to chance stressing her into herming.


----------



## nouvellechef

Shes about 11 days into flower. All tied down.


----------



## Locked

Figured I wld share some CC Lary OG Porn with the group...she comes down in 10 days regardless....me and the wife leave for Negril in 2 weeks and I am shutting it all down.

I didn't ride them that hard nutrient wise and had a slight ph problem last week but overall they look good.

One Gallon Pots as always...


----------



## powerplanter

Man those look good!  Really nice looking plants Hamster.:aok: :48:


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Man those look good!  Really nice looking plants Hamster.:aok: :48:



Thanks Brother...I was hesitant to put down the coin for these...I believe when I bought them I paid 125 US for 10 beans...:holysheep:   But it has paid of big time with this cut....I still have 3 beans left to pop one day.


----------



## maineharvest

Very impressive Hamster!  Looks like a huge yielder.  What is your guess at a final weight per plant with the Larry?  

My girl has not stretched at all and is still at 18 inches.  This plant is pretty much bud from bottom to top.  It is packing on crazy trichs that smell just like lemon pinesole.  I brushed my arm against her yesterday and my arm wreaked of lemon and I could see oily streaks on my arm from the resin.  Its hard to believe that she still has another 30 or 40 days to go.


----------



## maineharvest

As you can see I am just now starting to get caught up with the Nitrogen.  I have been feeding her the recomended full dose of Grow Big every other day for two weeks now and plus she has been getting Tiger Bloom which is full of nitrogen too.


----------



## Locked

Looking real good bro.....love all that icky sticky white.

 I have no clue what these will yield this run. Maybe 3 ounces a plant?


----------



## maineharvest

3 for 3 females on the last seeds I popped.  That makes 4 females and 6 males total.


----------



## Locked

Those already look caked to helll....5 more weeks and you wont be able to see the buds.....:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nice job *maineharvest*:aok:

:48:


----------



## maineharvest

Thanks guys.  Hopefully this girl keeps on growing.


----------



## powerplanter

That's an amazing looking plant maineharvest.  Those branches are going to be hanging over before to long.  Nice job bro.


----------



## maineharvest

Thanks PP.  Ive set my tent up so I will be harvesting 2-3 plants every 2-3 weeks and I will be adding 2-3seedlings every 2-3 weeks.  I am maxed out with my growing space and have nowehere to put a veg cab so everything starts at 12/12.  

I will not be growing this strain again because I have nowhere to keep a mom  but I def will be trying out some new CC strains.  Im kind of a strain ***** and like to try diff and new ones.  I have my eye on the Chem Valley Kush and the Corleone.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Thanks PP.  Ive set my tent up so I will be harvesting 2-3 plants every 2-3 weeks and I will be adding 2-3seedlings every 2-3 weeks.  I am maxed out with my growing space and have nowehere to put a veg cab so everything starts at 12/12.
> 
> I will not be growing this strain again because I have nowhere to keep a mom  but I def will be trying out some new CC strains.  Im kind of a strain ***** and like to try diff and new ones.  I have my eye on the Chem Valley Kush and the Corleone.




Man I was gonna ask if you took cuts.....no space for a mom sucks...especially when you have a pheno that looks like that with that much time to go.
I am a strain ***** myself....too many strains and not enough time.


----------



## maineharvest

I did take two clones but they are now flowering too.  So I have the mom, the two clones, and three other females from seed all flowering.  I also just popped three of my Sour Diesel x Deep Chunk beans and in a few more weeks I will be starting some Blueberry.  Ive got a busy summer.


----------



## bho_expertz

maineharvest said:
			
		

> This plant is pretty much bud from bottom to top.  It is packing on crazy trichs that smell just like lemon pinesole.



Those buds shots :heart:


----------



## maineharvest

Thanks bho Im glad you guys appreciate my dankness.   Its hard work growing good pot.


----------



## bho_expertz

Really nice maine ... Props :aok:


----------



## maineharvest

Hey guys Ive got some new pics of my Chem family.  The first pic is two females grown from seed that just started flowering.  I had three but I gifted the third one to an old grow friend that just came back to town.  The second pic is the two clones and the rest are the big mama.  I still cant believe how short this plant is staying.  All the others are stretching like normal but this must be a great pheno that Ive found.


----------



## Locked

Lock her down mh......be sure to keep that cut alive. After you smoke her you will know for sure if you have a keeper pheno...but she looks plenty promising right now.


----------



## maineharvest

Im not keeping any cuts Hamster.  There are so many other strains that I want to grow and I just dont have any room to keep any mothers.  I wish I could keep her around but I dont really mind because I have some other great genetics and in the near future I will be making another seed order.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all,
  The plants are looking great maine.  I have been trying not to spend any time on the site since I still have some more time to go before I can start over again, and seeing everyone's good looking plants just makes me jealous 
  I wish I still had my Sour Diesel seedlings  

Green Mojo for everyone!

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Miss ya Sensi!


----------



## maineharvest

Thanks for dropping in SSF.  When does your grow start back up?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Miss ya Sensi!


 
Thanks Rosebud!  I miss you guys too.


maineharvest, It might be a while before I can start back up.  I might have to go out of town for more than a week in June and if I do then I can not start back up until I get back.  I do have a nice little bean collection to choose from when I start back up though 

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234

Here are my 2 Larry, had 3 but one was a male and he is gone now.

Im really happy with their growth so far, they will get transplanted and flip the lights by the weekend.


----------



## Locked

Looking good dman.....


----------



## maineharvest

very nice dman!  Whats your flower setup going to be like?


----------



## dman1234

maineharvest said:
			
		

> very nice dman! Whats your flower setup going to be like?


 
Thanks Maine and HL,

These two will be in flower with 7 other plants under two 600 watt cooltubes, is that what you meant by set up? sorry its early and im just getting my first sip of coffee.


----------



## maineharvest

Thats exactly what I ment by set up.  How big is your flower room?


----------



## maineharvest

Ive got my daily update on the Chem OG for yall.  She is looking beautiful and just packing on more and more trichs by the day.  I am watering her every 48 hours but today I had to water her just after 20 hours.  The other two Chem OGs that I just put into flower are looking awesome!  They are perfectly healthy and doing much better than the older one was at their age.  This first plant has def been a learning experience for this strain but it has still amazed me.  When I was going through the N and K deficiency in early flower I didnt think she would make it but things have turned around.


----------



## dman1234

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what I ment by set up. How big is your flower room?


 
Sorry i missed this post, my room is 7x4.

looking good Maine


----------



## Locked

Took down the last 2 Larry OG's....some pics from the chop and hang in the attic....


----------



## Locked

And this is a branch that was hanging for 5 days and is just about ready for the jar....


----------



## maineharvest

Very nice Hamster!  Do you still have the 707 going?


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Very nice Hamster!  Do you still have the 707 going?



I have a Bonsai mom in a 12 ounce plastic cup....nothing flowering from her. She might not make the next round of cuts in my Mom tent. I shld have some top notch strains coming my way after the Summer. Gonna need room.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I think I'm back in the game again with this grow. With growing in general. I'll update with pics this afternoon when i go check on the grow again.  I popped one Tahoe on 3/21 and it poked it's little head out the ground on the 24th. It's now 60 days old, and confirmed female. I took 16 clones from her about 3 days ago and they are sitting and hopefully rooting. 

I'm tired of fighting with PH issues so I'm trying to root the top of the plant to become my new mother in soil. I'll go back and give hydro another run when I have a RO system up and running and after giving the hydroton another good washing. 

The 16 clones are looking good. Not droopy, not looking pale. Hopefully I get a good percentage of these to root. The top isn't looking too well though. Lack of humidity I think. Found a larger top and gave it a good spraying. We shall see if she pulls through. Pics to come this afternoon after I cook lunch for the wife and kids.


----------



## dman1234

Excellent HL.

Here is one of my 2 Larrys and a clone i took, its rooted and growing.


----------



## maineharvest

Those look great are they budding dman?


----------



## dman1234

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Those look great are they budding dman?


 


Thanks,

No budding yet, they are 2 days into flower, but they are 55 days old.


----------



## nouvellechef

I will get some pics up soon. Been busy. Larry is almost 4 weeks. Stacking sites and trichs and healthy as a mother $%#@&$.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I will get some pics up soon. Been busy. Larry is almost 4 weeks. Stacking sites and trichs and healthy as a mother $%#@&$.




Work that cut chef.....work it.     Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Work that cut chef.....work it.     Can't wait to see some pics.



Ok I will go snap some now. See if you recognize her  27 days


----------



## Locked

Ahhh.....very nice nchef. Lots of bud sites I see....those shld get nice and frosty by the time they are done.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have ordered a pack of CC's Larry's OG.  Along with that is a freebie from CC called Jedi Kush.  I will be popping some of the OG as soon as I get them.


----------



## nouvellechef

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have ordered a pack of CC's Larry's OG.  Along with that is a freebie from CC called Jedi Kush.  I will be popping some of the OG as soon as I get them.



You popping all of them for selection?


----------



## MrBobMarleyJr

nic 1


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have ordered a pack of CC's Larry's OG.  Along with that is a freebie from CC called Jedi Kush.  I will be popping some of the OG as soon as I get them.




Sweet....I think you will really like Larry.....worst part is the 10 week flowering but she can be taken at 9 weeks. Lil more oomph at 10 weeks potency wise.


----------



## maineharvest

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have ordered a pack of CC's Larry's OG. Along with that is a freebie from CC called Jedi Kush. I will be popping some of the OG as soon as I get them.


 

Larry is very popular around here!  Whos giving out CC freebies?


----------



## kaotik

the big banner at the top  

*buy any pack of CC and get a free 10 pack of jedi kush


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You popping all of them for selection?



No, probably 5 of the Larry and 5 of the Jedi just to see what it is like.  There are also the UFOs--3 fem seeds (different strains) from Homegrown Fantaseeds.  I may see if I can find a place outside for those fems (they just scare me).

Attitude's June 3rd-6th freebies look interesting--10 free seeds, 8 different strains.


----------



## dman1234

Here are my 2 Larry's, one week into flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

They look great dman!


----------



## maineharvest

Bad news at my house.  The whole grow has been ruined pretty much.  First I had ph problems and took care of that and now I think my nutrients were way out of date and had spoiled.  I picked up some new nutrients but they seem to be just getting worse and worse.  Im going to finish the one big one and then put the rest outdoors in the ground and let mother nature heal them.  I havent really seen much new growth for about two weeks.  I have already placed an order for some new seeds and they are in the mail now but they are not Cali Connection seeds. Sorry.


----------



## Locked

The one that is further into flower don't look that bad bro....neither looks like a total loss. I see more healthy leaves then unhealthy.


----------



## maineharvest

They are F'd Hamster.  I am just watching it spread more and more every day and I dont see any signs of it stopping.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

maineharvest said:
			
		

> They are F'd Hamster.  I am just watching it spread more and more every day and I dont see any signs of it stopping.



Don't you just hate it when a plant goes south and you don't really know why?  I had 2 AIs in a single 10 gal tote--both clones off the same mother.  One of them is just fine.  The other at almost 7 weeks just started getting brown crispy leaves.  I harvested her as the buds were starting to get crispy too, but the trichs weren't there yet.  Everything was where it should be--ppms, pH, temps, etc.  I don't have the slightest idea what happened to her.


----------



## maineharvest

I just cant figure it out.  Im just going to start over and now ive got a new ph meter, new seeds, and new nutrients so Im ready to go.  Im still going to let the big go for another week or two and I will put all of the others outside as soon as possible.


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I just cant figure it out.  Im just going to start over and now ive got a new ph meter, new seeds, and new nutrients so Im ready to go.  Im still going to let the big go for another week or two and I will put all of the others outside as soon as possible.



Definitely finish up the Bigger one indoors...those buds look quite nice. Hopefully she rebounds a bit for ya....I have had some ugly asss beasts cross the finish line that turned out to be good solid smoke. My last White Castle and this Kandy Kush I took down before vacay were ugly. The Kandy Kush is actually quite tasty and a good up high. Don't give up until you hve smoked her.


----------



## Rosebud

Those are not that bad. Don't toss them. Hamster is right, there is more right with that plant then wrong.


----------



## nouvellechef

To bad Maine. Still got plenty of green on her to finish up. Looks like PH sumptin. 

My Larry is just over halfway. I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## maineharvest

Im def going to let her finish but if the buds start to get crispy Im going to give it the chop.  Ive got the ph perfect now but the problems are still persisting rapidly.  I love this new Hanna meter where I can get it right down to the tenth, very good investment.  

Acording to the ph chart, iron and magnese are locked out at a ph of 6.5.  Do any of you drop your ph once in a while to make sure your getting all your micros or do you keep it at a constant number?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

When running hydro, I like to let my pH drift from about 5.4 or 5.5 to about 6.0.


----------



## maineharvest

Im growing in pro mix.  I have been phing it to 6.6 the last three waters.


----------



## thomas 11111

Dang!  I don't know how I have missed this thread :doh:On board now.  I guess better late than never. Green mojo to you all!  :cool2:


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im growing in pro mix.  I have been phing it to 6.6 the last three waters.




 Nothing wrong with switching it up every other watering or so...maybe 6.4 for a water then 6.7 the next? I stay at 6.5 the whole way through in soil...in hydro I do like THG...start at the low end and let it drift to the high  before I reset it to the low end again.


----------



## nouvellechef

NCH runs straight 5.8 whole cycle when using a soiless medium. I can't speak to outside organic. But I find drifting up to 7.0 in the latter of flowering is best. While I don't ever PH, I know by itself it runs at 6.6 early flower and veg and 7.0 or so in late flower. GL

PS. When I post pics of my Larry she is sitting at 7.0 right now. I checked for fun last night.


----------



## Locked

Stop teasing us nchef.......... 
We want pics.....:hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> NCH runs straight 5.8 whole cycle when using a soiless medium. I can't speak to outside organic. But I find drifting up to 7.0 in the latter of flowering is best. While I don't ever PH, I know by itself it runs at 6.6 early flower and veg and 7.0 or so in late flower. GL
> 
> PS. When I post pics of my Larry she is sitting at 7.0 right now. I checked for fun last night.


 
Sorry but have not understand this :doh: ... Can u explain the benefits of this ? I usually water 6.4 or 6.5 ... always.


----------



## maineharvest

Ok thanks everybody.  Ill keep it between 6.4-6.8.  Crazy how I grew for my first few years not owning a ph meter and not having a single problem and now that Ive invested thousands of dollars into my grow and have every thing that I could possibly need now I cant get a decent harvest.  Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## nouvellechef

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Sorry but have not understand this :doh: ... Can u explain the benefits of this ? I usually water 6.4 or 6.5 ... always.



I think in late flower for some reason, I know there's a chart here somewhere that shows why 7.0 (drifting up) is beneficial, it helps with uptake. I guess I just assume, that since the PH drifts by itself up to 7.0 in late flower is because it is supposed too. For months it sits at 6.6, then by itself moves to up. So it must like it, cause I rarely ever see a yellow leaf, cal/mag spots or anything brown an crispy. 

Maine-very frustrating I know, to have all the bells an whistles and still not come out with lush plants at the end. Have you noticed that alot of ppl's pics that run at 6.5 whole cycle, come out with at least a yellow leaf, or brown spots, or crusty leaf at the end of cycle? While it's no big deal overall, I think it's because in late flower a drift up is beneficial. But then I see perfect plants run at 5.8 whole cycle in soiless medium.......Baffles me really.


----------



## SensiStarFan

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> But then I see perfect plants run at 5.8 whole cycle in soiless medium.......Baffles me really.


 
Different strains have different needs. It is the same thing with nute levels.  Some strains are heavy feeders and love a high concentration of nutes while other plants would burn with that same amount of nutes.  Just like there is no "perfect" feeding schedule there is no "perfect" ph level.  To be honest it is something that I am beginning to really enjoy when I try a new strain; learning the best feeding regimen to make the plants produce as well as possible.  The reason the ph drift is beneficial is because of what nchef said, different nutrients are absorbed by the plant at different ph levels and a drifting ph will help the plant get all of the different nutrients it needs.

Green mojo to all the CC growers!  

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Im growing in pro mix. I have been phing it to 6.6 the last three waters.


 
I grow in promix BX as well.  One thing to remember about growing in soil versus growing in a soiless medium is that salts build up over time in the soil lowering the ph.  This obviously does not happen with hydro.  So if you wanted to give your plant in soil the same ph'd nute solution every time, over time you would want to raise your ph of the nute soultion you are using.  The build up of salts in the soil from unused nutrients may be what is causing the plants to want a higher ph later in flower.

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I think in late flower for some reason, I know there's a chart here somewhere that shows why 7.0 (drifting up) is beneficial, it helps with uptake. I guess I just assume, that since the PH drifts by itself up to 7.0 in late flower is because it is supposed too. For months it sits at 6.6, then by itself moves to up. So it must like it, cause I rarely ever see a yellow leaf, cal/mag spots or anything brown an crispy.


 
Ok. I'm now 20 days to go. Perhaps will try 6.8 tonight when feeding. Thanks NC.


----------



## maineharvest

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I grow in promix BX as well. One thing to remember about growing in soil versus growing in a soiless medium is that salts build up over time in the soil lowering the ph. This obviously does not happen with hydro. So if you wanted to give your plant in soil the same ph'd nute solution every time, over time you would want to raise your ph of the nute soultion you are using. The build up of salts in the soil from unused nutrients may be what is causing the plants to want a higher ph later in flower.
> 
> -SSF-


 
I believe my whole problem started from having the ph too high.  I was using a dropper to tell the ph and not a nice digi meter.  The dropper was telling me that my ph was about 6.5(matching colors isnt very accurate) and when I finally invested in a nice ph meter it was telling me that the ph was at 7.2.  There is a huge difference between 6.5 and 7.2 so I must say the dropper ph tester is absolute junk.  I did a complete flush, adjusted the ph and did a full NPK feeding.  The problems kept getting worse and spreading throughout the plant.  So I went to the hydro shop and asked what the shelf life was on Fox Farms nutes and he said roughly two years.  I had gotten my nutrients three years earlier from a freind who quit growing and who knows how long before that he actually purchased the nutes.  So basically the nutes are atleast four years old and probably older than that.  So I went out bought new nutrients, gave them another good flush to get the old nutes out and fed them with the new nutes.  That was a week ago and they are getting much worse by the day so Im not really sure what is going on right now.


----------



## maineharvest

They were all different aged plants.  Some of them had just been transplanted into 3 gallon smart pots two weeks before so I dont think it was salt build up.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hi


----------



## SensiStarFan

looking great nc!

-SSF-


----------



## Locked

Looks like she is lovin life with you bro......
I am impressed with how short you kept her....what day we on? if you can wait her out till 10 weeks she will be worth the wait.


----------



## dman1234

Here are a few shots of my larry, I couldn't be happier with these 2 girls.

Here they are 20 days of 12/12.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looks like she is lovin life with you bro......
> I am impressed with how short you kept her....what day we on? if you can wait her out till 10 weeks she will be worth the wait.



Thanx. Day 36

Wow. D. That girl is gonna yield huge. You got fresh bulb in?


----------



## dman1234

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx. Day 36
> 
> Wow. D. That girl is gonna yield huge. You got fresh bulb in?


 
Thanks NC, 

Actually they are in a room with 2 600's one HPS, and one A MH I never got around to swithing to hps, the 2 larrys are under the MH, its 20 days so i think i will be putting the second HPS in and saving the MH for next veg.


----------



## Locked

Nice looking Larry's dman...can't wait to see them fill in with some dense nugs. They shld yield very nicely. I love the bud structure on her buds.


----------



## maineharvest

Very nice guys!  They all look great.


----------



## dman1234

2 Larrys, 32 days of 12/12.


----------



## dman1234

I think they are the same one here is the other.


----------



## Locked

In another 37 days those are gonna be *Insane* bro.....You will most likely hve to stake the branches...they will start toppling over from the weight of the buds before it is all over. I usually hve to stake or some how support all the outer buds by harvest time. The inner ones tend to be alright.

You are gonna love this smoke....especially if you let her go the distance...70-73 days she suits me best. 9 weeks if I don't want the heavy Narcotic like effect.    Nice job with them. She will reward you handsomely....


----------



## maineharvest

Great job dman they look like good yielders.


----------



## dman1234

Thanks HL and Maine.

HL, I am pretty happy with them so far, I won't veg as long next time they are a bit big, The bigger branchs are leaning so i will be getting so more stakes today, i planned on 70 days after reading your posts on Larry, thanks for the insight, i appreciate it.


----------



## tryguy2011

I am currently in the middle of running 818 headband (aka sour og).
I have harvested a few and still running them, only because that is what is there. I can't seem to find any info. on it so I thought I would start here.


----------



## maineharvest

Ive been eyeballing those 818 beans for a few years now but never pulled the trigger.  How is the smell when finished?


----------

